# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Афганский дневник.

## mi8mt

Мужики, все, хватит выяснений правды! Может и нет ее, или никому не нужна!!! Бог всем судья, и уже много раз пожалел, что о ней написал! Это тогда потеря самолета просто так, без воздействия противника, что-то значила… Прошу прошения у иех, кого обидел! Пусть герои остаются героями!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--Карев, эпиграф дневника: «Летчикам, техникам, всему личному составу полка с благодарностью и любовью.» 13 июня 1983 г. Еще до отлета из Березы решил, что буду писать дневник. Начинаю его с опозданием на два дня. Вынужденная задержка в Кизыл-Арвате дала несколько часов свободного времени, чтобы собраться с мыслями. Пишу в коричневом ежедневнике с надписью Аэрофлот-Soviet airlines.

-Карев, 21 июля 1983 г. Постепенно наша нагрузка растет, выполнил сегодня пять боевых вылетов. Почти каждый полет на боевом самолете совершенствую технику стрельбы из пушки, обычно завершая удар по заданной цели, реже по обнаруженным зенитным установкам. Трассирующих снарядов уже нет, все, что привезено с собой, расстреляно. Очевидно, после случая с корейским Боингом, все трассирующие патроны ушли в дежурящие части.
Общеизвестно, корейский боинг сбили 1 сентября 1983г., а какую “правду” (“Может и нет ее, или никому не нужна!!!») о нем вам  стало известно еще 21 июля? Или это еще один никому кроме вас неизвестный случай?

- Карев, «Мир авиации» 1998-1: Второй самолет был потерян при ударе по цели в районе аэродрома Баграм летом 1984 г. Его пилотировал старший летчик капитан Г. По его словам, самолет на выводе из пикирования потерял управление, появились резкие броски по крену. Летчик катапультировался и был подобран вертолетами ПСО. Самолет упал на землю и взорвался. Официальная причина — поражение средствами ПВО. Вероятная (неофициальная) — временная потеря сознания на выводе из-за большой перегрузки, а также эмоционального и физического истощения.
-Карев, 15 июня 1984 г. У нас еще одна потеря, к счастью, только самолета. Утром при ударе по цели в районе аэродрома сбили капитана А.Гордиюк. Я взлетел раньше, а когда сел, летчик, катапультировавшись, был уже на аэродроме, подобрали его через 3 минуты после приземления... Так знакомые мне броски по крену, когда кажется, что голова болтается вправо влево по кабине – субъективные ощущения приходящего в сознание человека.
- Карев, форум 23.08.09: Вы все твердите, что Вас подставили, но те, кто "подставили", почему-то летали сами в несколько раз больше Вас. Я же потом подписывал Вам летную характеристику на ВЛК, в которой ничего не было о потере сознания, какой тут шантаж, давайте закроем эту тему и не будем поливать друг дуга грязью.
Где «правда» («Может и нет ее, или никому не нужна!!!»)  - в дневнике: «утром при ударе по цели в районе аэродрома СБИЛИ капитана А.Гордиюк. Я взлетел раньше, а когда сел, летчик, катапультировавшись, был уже на аэродроме,”  или на форуме  «В этом случае я читаю возможным привести дословные строки из дневника «бессовестного человека» которые я, в отличие от Вас, не придумал через 25 лет, а записал тогда, 15 июня 1984 год: - 15 июня 1984 г. У нас еще одна потеря… Не мог сказать ничего вразумительного, управлялся ли самолет в продольном отношении, почему катапультировался в наборе высоты, при бросках по крену автопилот не выключил. Разведка, на запрос, откуда велась стрельба, сообщила, что никакого противодействия не было, мстить за потерю не кому. Вечером с командиром и генералом В.А.Васильевым обсудили происшедшее. Летчик конечно слабак, особенно эмоционально, видно летал слишком часто глядя на держки катапульты. Но слава богу жив, железо оно хоть и одухотворенное и летающее, но все равно раньше или позже на слом, поэтому никаких других версий официально выдвигать не будем!
-Карев, 21 мая 1984 г. На одном из вертолетов, выруливших с десантом на борту, боец случайно произвел выстрел. Попал как раз в двигатель, вертолет сразу вспыхнул, десант и экипаж успели разбежаться, а на полосе через 10 минут остались «рожки да ножки» - хвостовая балка и лопасти. Посмотрев сверху на это безобразие и не дождавшись очистки полосы, вынужденно сели в Кабуле.

- С уважением.Волосатов Вячеслав(в 1983-84г.г.-ОБУ КП 927 иап).
форум 927иап стр.5-До октября был в Кандагаре.А с октября и до ухода полка был в Баграме. Все упомянутые события имели место быть в истории 927 иап.Сразу уточню,что во время первого события я еще не служил в полку.А во время четвертого - уже не служил,т.к. в 1985г.уехал по замене в 16 ВА.Об этих летных происшествиях знаю из рассказов очевидцев. Второ и третье (прим. - 21.05.83 Ми-8 “сгорел” на ВПП Баграма) события помню довольно не плохо.

- Я, Игуменов Юрий Леонидович, качинец 1975года выпуска, командир звена Гордиюка А.А. с 1982г по 1988 г. Сейчас живу в Смоленске,тел.8-920-30-55- 671, при необходимости, могу написать домашний. В Афганистане вел краткий дневник боевых вылетов звена.
Пожар на ВПП 21.5.84г наблюдал с земли. Вертолёт сгорел очень быстро. Пока подъехала пожарная машина, от него остался только остов. Как нам рассказали, десантник перед посадкой в вертолёт дослал патрон в патронник, а на предохранитель не поставил. Сел, ставя автомат, стукнул прикладом об пол, произошёл выстрел. Пуля пробила топливную трубку. А т. к. двигатель работал, то керосин под давлением стал растекаться по обшивке вертолёта, и он вспыхнул.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
22 мая 1984 г. (северные отроги Гиндукуша, район н.п. Бану) во время выполнения боевой операции по поиску в Панджшерском ущелье Ахмад Шах Масуда группой спецназа (2 вертолета Ми-8МТ по 20 человек на каждом борту) под общим личным руководством генерал-майора Модяева на вертолете к-на Ефимова в результате непроизвольного выстрела оружия одного из бойцов в грузовой кабине загорелся правый двигатель. Экипаж потушил пожар, выключил этот двигатель и совершил посадку в высохшем русле реки. Группа спецназа заняла круговую оборону, ведомый вертолет осуществлял прикрытие сверху. Была вызвана группа техпомощи с азродрома Баграм, которая заменила поврежденный двигатель на новый и боевое задание выполнялось дальше. 
     Не только в 262оваэ знают эту историю, в 927иап тоже про нее «слышали». Но зачем и с какой целью извращать историю до такой степени 27 лет спустя? Ведь Семин-Бушев и Ефимов-Бухаров спасли двоих однополчан этих истребителей? Если через 25 лет решили втроем уже «официально» и принародно вывести на чистую воду своего «изможденного физически и эмоционально слабака, думающего только о спасении», не умеющего летать как вы, зачем же унижать вертолетчиков? За спасение вашего летчика Долгих Семина наградили, Бушева – нет, откомандировали в Союз.
Если первую «мировую сенсацию» о сбитом гражданском корейском самолете задолго до 1 сентября кандидата военных наук полковника Н. Г. Карева из его дневника до сих пор никто так и не осмелился подтвердить, то вторую  (тоже общеизвестную в мировом масштабе -  советские  потери  в Афгане составляют 333 вертолета) - на один «больше», подтверждают (один сверху «это безобразие», второй на КП, третий на земле) три бывших на то время советских офицера, «свидетели» тех событий, ссылающиеся на свои записи и хорошую память. «Но, как говорится, начальству «туда» не заглядывают»  (цитата с форума «свидетеля» командира звена Ю.Игуменова). 
«Это чушь, даже повторенная многократно, всё равно остаётся чушью.» (цитата с форума «свидетеля» командира звена Ю.Игуменова) – с этим согласятся не только вертолетчики 262оваэ (смены 1983-84г.), но и другие, за 9 с лишним прошедшие Афган, а также и «духи», радующиеся каждой новой потери Ми-8, Ми-24, Ми-6.

----------


## Nazar

Не навыяснялись еще? Опять из пустого в порожнее переливать будем?
Закрыта тема.

----------


## Fighter

> Не навыяснялись еще? Опять из пустого в порожнее переливать будем?
> Закрыта тема.


Давно пора!

----------

